# passing score on NREMT-P ?



## doc61109 (Oct 16, 2009)

does anyone know for certain what the passing score is on the NREMT-P test? i know you have to acheive an overall percentage in each of the six areas  but i have heard from some people that its 70 % and other people have said 75%  so which is it?


----------



## atropine (Oct 16, 2009)

Does it matter either you pass or you don't.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 16, 2009)

There is a passing score but it is too difficult to explain here; it is based upon the weight of the questions not the exact number passed as each question carries a different number of points/weight. 

Atropine are you really that dense or just love antagonism? Fortunately other states have recognized the value of having a national standard test... even though I believe it is still way too easy.. 

R/r 911


----------



## atropine (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey cool guy I too have my NREMT-p, why I keep is beyond me, but I do


----------

